# Dream merch discussion and why not to buy it even if you are a fan.



## Bl4aze (Dec 10, 2020)

I dont care if you are a dream fan or not.
Personally, I'm not but for fucks sake
looks at this







45 dollars for a hoodie WITH A SMILEY DUDE AND A HAT.
Heres a picture (*credit to @imfiremonkey on twitter)*
he replicated the design in 45 seconds and this could be done for 10 dollars!





This brings absolute shame to creators who put love effort and work into their creations and STILL put them up a lower price
and sometimes even donate profits to charity

This is just a quick and easy cash grab for gullible fans like children WHO ARE ACTUALLY BUYING THIS
and this could easily be replicated for 10-15 dollars at similar quality.

This doesn't even compare to his 66 DOLLAR WATER BOTTLE WITH A SMILE ON IT





Seriously buy a 5 dollar bottle from Walmart take a white sharpie and draw a smile on it and you have saved over 60 dollars.
there is NO reason this should be this expensive unless it was to take advantage of gullible fans 

Put this alongside his avid defense of toxicity in the recent few days with his fans EVEN ENCOURAGING THEM TO HARASS PEOPLE
And the whole "I love you" its a clear marketing stunt to get more sales from gullible fans who don't have self control over spending and will buy whatever they are presented with.


Do yourself a favor support smaller creators with better merch and if you HAVE to buy some Dream merch buy it from either a second hand seller or
a rip off version sold for 15 bucks aka the true worth of these hoodies as they are practically just 10 dollar hoodies.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 10, 2020)

Wait, who are you talking about? Those prices are fucking *ludicrous*, but who the hell is "Dream"?


----------



## Bl4aze (Dec 10, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Wait, who are you talking about? Those prices are fucking *ludicrous*, but who the hell is "Dream"?


Minecraft Youtuber who does like shitty speedruns and has a toxic following especially on twitter and youtube.
Go to youtube and search dream you'll see him he's got a white stick figure thing with a smile for a profile picture


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 10, 2020)

Bl4aze said:


> Minecraft Youtuber who does like shitty speedruns and has a toxic following especially on twitter and youtube.
> Go to youtube and search dream you'll see him he's got a white stick figure thing with a smile for a profile picture


Ah, one of _those_ examples of online pond scum. Makes sense; don't even need to watch a single video of his to visualise him.


----------



## Bl4aze (Dec 11, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Ah, one of _those_ examples of online pond scum. Makes sense; don't even need to watch a single video of his to visualise him.


honestly his videos used to be good until he built up a following and all the sudden starting taking advantage of passionate fans weather it be for money power or what not.

I mean he tweeted that he would follow people who voted for the glow squid to win the Minecraft mob vote and SINGLE HANDEDLY RUINED THE VOTE

He took his entire swarm of fans and asked them to do that and after not a SINGLE person got followed. He just uses his fans for power he could commit murder and STILL get support from his fans. He could be racist and actually HAS been racist and still gets support of his fans/stans

Someone needs to do something about this asshole and fast.


----------



## Chary (Dec 11, 2020)

The guy’s sweatshirt looks WAY better quality than the comparison one, so I could see that one costing more. The joke is definitely the water bottle, though, yikes.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2020)

I was wondering what you meant by "Dream" as in like "merch you wish you could buy" "but wouldn't even if you were a fan" lol what a confusing thread.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 12, 2020)

Bl4aze said:


> honestly his videos used to be good until he built up a following and all the sudden starting taking advantage of passionate fans weather it be for money power or what not.
> 
> I mean he tweeted that he would follow people who voted for the glow squid to win the Minecraft mob vote and SINGLE HANDEDLY RUINED THE VOTE
> 
> ...


Honestly, I find his videos entertaining. His Minecraft Manhunt series, despite possibly being scripted, is fun to watch.
His fans however are something else. I don't know, but to me personally, shipping REAL PEOPLE and drawing straight up porn of them really rubs me the wrong way. 
Curious, though: What racist things has he done?


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 12, 2020)

Bl4aze said:


> honestly his videos used to be good until he built up a following and all the sudden starting taking advantage of passionate fans weather it be for money power or what not.
> 
> I mean he tweeted that he would follow people who voted for the glow squid to win the Minecraft mob vote and SINGLE HANDEDLY RUINED THE VOTE
> 
> ...


Oh - it's been said before that "power corrupts", and Dream sounds like those two words personified; hopefully his idiocy and his toxic fanbase hasn't wrecked anyone's livelihood or reputation (gotten them fired from jobs, revealed secrets, dug up past mistakes just to lord said mistakes over the victim's head as if they hadn't matured and learned and changed, etc.).
Being racist is incredibly foul, but in my eyes it's nowhere near as sickeningly and irredeemably despicable as the above.

Also, why the Glow Squid? Did the arse ever explain why he wanted the bioluminescent cephalopod? Or was it just "I wanna fuck up the mob vote!", or some such selfishness?


----------



## Bl4aze (Dec 13, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> hopefully his idiocy and his toxic fanbase hasn't wrecked anyone's livelihood or reputation (gotten them fired from jobs, revealed secrets, dug up past mistakes just to lord said mistakes over the victim's head as if they hadn't matured and learned and changed, etc.).



Sadly that's exactly what has happened it probably happens on a daily. Ranging from just dm harassment to parents fired bomb threats swatting. Its all happend and its all toxic fanbase stans who attempt to valiantly defend him.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BORTZ said:


> I was wondering what you meant by "Dream" as in like "merch you wish you could buy" "but wouldn't even if you were a fan" lol what a confusing thread.



Yeah I couldn't think of a good title 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> The guy’s sweatshirt looks WAY better quality than the comparison one, so I could see that one costing more. The joke is definitely the water bottle, though, yikes.



To be fair it was done in 15 seconds drawn. Dream Already had that character which was already low quality enough and stuck a santa hat on him. Even so not worth close to 45 bucks


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2020)

The price seems pretty standard for a souvenir hoodie, but that water bottle is ridiculous.


----------



## Bl4aze (Dec 13, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> The price seems pretty standard for a souvenir hoodie, but that water bottle is ridiculous.



I Can let the hoodie go but yeah the water bottle is fucking insane

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Honestly, I find his videos entertaining. His Minecraft Manhunt series, despite possibly being scripted, is fun to watch.
> His fans however are something else. I don't know, but to me personally, shipping REAL PEOPLE and drawing straight up porn of them really rubs me the wrong way.
> Curious, though: What racist things has he done?




I don't have the picture of the thing but i do have something along the lines that's decent evidence he wouldn't be afraid to say something like that






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bl4aze said:


> I Can let the hoodie go but yeah the water bottle is fucking insane
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


https://twitter.com/A_New_Ezra/status/1337968127867379714?s=20

Didnt send correct my bad


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2020)

Bl4aze said:


> I Can let the hoodie go but yeah the water bottle is fucking insane
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 13, 2020)

Sounds like someone's jealous and upset that they can't get others to buy $66 water bottle from them.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Sounds like someone's jealous and upset that they can't get others to buy $66 water bottle from them.


I could I just need a gun


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)

And the one redeeming thing about this guy being that he’s good at mc is false since it was revealed he faked his speedruns


----------



## Ricken (Dec 15, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> And the one redeeming thing about this guy being that he’s good at mc is false since it was revealed he faked his speedruns


To be fair it's not 100% he faked his runs.  His entire side of the argument is fishy but, while the luck he had was unrealistic, it ultimately wasn't impossible luck.


----------



## jajdajndidgfjdi (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok I don’t usually do this but you guys need a reality check. How is that Hoodie a bad price? 

You wanna talk prices?

Hollister: $60 hoodie 

Aeropostale: $30-40 hoodie

American eagle: $50 hoodie

That’s not counting branding so let’s look at some other youtubers

Markiplier: $70 hoodie

Peediepie: $50 hoodie 


Dreams Merch is actually a reasonable price when you look at regular price items. While I myself usually shop deals and pay around $15-20 fir a hoodie, even I know that $40 is not an insane price, especially since we don’t know the quality of the hoodie, so you could either be getting a low quality hoodie for a low price, or a high quality hoodie for a low price, we don’t know.


As for the water bottle, it’s a bit steep but brands like hydro flask can sell for $40-70 so that’s not an insanely crazy price


And you wanna talk money getting to his head? He stopped streaming on twitch so other users could get more money and the donations that would have gone to him will go to smaller or newer streamers. He also regularly donated large sums of money to his fellow streamers. 

And scripting his manhunts being proven? Have u ever looked online? Every possible way people said they were faked has been disproven by many people many times, and some of the accusations are just stupid


While I don’t usually support a lot of youtubers, you need to do your research rather than straight up bashing someone without even knowing what you’re talking about. Yes I can see some legitimate downsides or less than good things he has done, yet the points you chose were uneducated and bias. “Moneys getting to his head cause he charges money and I don’t like his stuff anymore“ no if money were getting to his head he’d be asking for donations, doing big streams and charging $100+ for any of his Merch

You want to criticize then do so, but at least pick up a phone and do a google search before you post


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 11, 2021)

Ricken said:


> To be fair it's not 100% he faked his runs.  His entire side of the argument is fishy but, while the luck he had was unrealistic, it ultimately wasn't impossible luck.


Just _incredibly_ unrealistic luck, to the point of it being *almost* impossible luck. Ergo, Occam's Razor holds that the simplest explanation is the correct one - *he cheated*.
It would have been a Dream run, had he not been lucid and made it that way.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Just _incredibly_ unrealistic luck, to the point of it being *almost* impossible luck. Ergo, Occam's Razor holds that the simplest explanation is the correct one - *he cheated*.
> It would have been a Dream run, had he not been lucid and made it that way.


Choice video at this point if you want to get some numbers involved


Lies, damned lies and statistics indeed.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 11, 2021)

66 dollars for a water bottle? i could just grab a 5 dollar one from Walmart, draw a smiley face on it and sell it as 'Official Dream merch' and people would still buy it.
oh wait... you already said that nvm
as for the racist remarks, I haven't seen anything related to that and the tweet you linked is from a suspended account.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Just _incredibly_ unrealistic luck, to the point of it being *almost* impossible luck. Ergo, Occam's Razor holds that the simplest explanation is the correct one - *he cheated*.
> It would have been a Dream run, had he not been lucid and made it that way.


Funny how this situation made him a joke in the speedrunning community


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 12, 2021)

Hopefully Dream gets eradicated from existence.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Hopefully Dream gets eradicated from existence.


I mean,he's not really that bad of a person, just an somewhat annoying one


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean,he's not really that bad of a person, just an somewhat annoying one


That, and him and his Reddit army made glow squid win the mob vote.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> That, and him and his Reddit army made glow squid win the mob vote.


I mean, that wasn't that bad(but I wanted glow squid anyways so I'm biased) also, it was Twitter


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 12, 2021)

What you're saying but applied to all the Supreme shirts and they're offshoots, knockoffs, etc..


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, that wasn't that bad(but I wanted glow squid anyways so I'm biased) also, it was Twitter


TWITTER MOMENT


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> TWITTER MOMENT


I have no idea what the hell you're trying to say with the emojis


----------



## KatherineMackenzie (May 1, 2021)

WOW, this merch looks amazing


----------



## Artorios (May 27, 2021)

LTTstore.com


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 1, 2021)

dream still sucks


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2021)

dream killed my dog and burned my crops


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2021)

At first I thought it was that guy from TomSka's ASDF movies. Upon further inspection, it turns out it's a ripoff of that guy from TomSka's ASDF movies. 

Anyway, merch is expensive. The understanding is that the price difference between that and a no-name no-brand item without the trademarked doodle goes straight to supporting the author, and fans accept that. "Shut up and take my money" and all that. 

There is also the matter of small content creators' merch being done in small runs and usually locally, so the overhead is larger. It doesn't cover the whole price difference, but it's not insignificant either.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2021)

Ricken said:


> To be fair it's not 100% he faked his runs.  His entire side of the argument is fishy but, while the luck he had was unrealistic, it ultimately wasn't impossible luck.


update: he confessed to cheating


----------



## Squidge (Jun 30, 2021)

Man, this asshole is inescapable. I've never seen a single one of his videos and yet he still shows up all over all of my feeds. Real sick of him. And he can take that water bottle and shove it, jeez. He targetting literal children with prices like that???  It's the same kind of thing that made me lose what little respect I had for Markiplier. I don't care how "high quality" it is, it's a plain hoodie with your logo on it, it's not worth that damn much.


----------



## lunderwood (Aug 12, 2021)

There is always an opportunity to order exactly the same T-shirt or hoodie on another service, but cheaper. By the way, you can order exactly the same print, but much cheaper at any service that allows you to print on clothes! But if you want to support the author, who most likely already has too much money, then it's better to buy through his website.


----------

